# Stand Up and FINISH What You Started



## gb155 (16 Jun 2010)

Hi all, sorry its been so long since I have been around, I have been busy at work and hom and have just returned from a holiday.

This place has always been a great support to me and as such I wanted to just post a quick update on how im doing (Some of you have seen this on my blog) ...Thanks again for all the support !

My road is and has been a VERY long one, but I am now around 4/5 stone away from my “Total” Goal and as such I wanted to take a quick look at where I have come from.

at over 550lbs this is where I started:







At around 400lbs this was the last time I took a vacation:




"Proof, it it were needed how long my road is, after losing 150lbs I still looked this bad."


and finally, after my vacation last week I am now around 290lbs, I am getting there, but I can’t ever forget where I came from !







My next goal is to have lost another 35-45lbs by Dec 31st this year, if I do that then I am in touching distance !!!! If I can do it ANYONE can !!!


Wish me luck ! and thans again, Gaz


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jun 2010)

I love the gold crown Gaz....
Well done mate.. you are an inspiration to many.


----------



## mark barker (16 Jun 2010)

That is fantastic progress, although I bet the constant shopping for new clothing sucks!


----------



## rh100 (16 Jun 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I love the gold crown Gaz....
> Well done mate.. *you are an inspiration too many.*



Absolutely. Your threads were some of the first I read when searching for info last year before getting back on a bike for the first time in years, and the story _is_ an inspiration. Congratulations on your progress.


----------



## Davidc (16 Jun 2010)

Another 15lbs and you'll have lost half of your original self!

How careless - and you say you really can't remember where you left him?

All the best for the rest, and with keeping it off once you're there.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jun 2010)

That is some Acheivement. Well done.


----------



## Fiona N (16 Jun 2010)

'Well done' doesn't seem nearly enough to recognise your achievement - you have really put my efforts to lose 2 stone into perspective


----------



## jimboalee (16 Jun 2010)

Gaz, You've done tremendous... WELL DONE


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2010)

A1 matey !!! Keep it coming....


----------



## Geordie5 (16 Jun 2010)

Awesome stuff


----------



## e-rider (16 Jun 2010)

an awesome effort that has saved your life - well done Gaz


----------



## mr Mag00 (16 Jun 2010)

amazing!!


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2010)




----------



## Steve H (16 Jun 2010)

Keep posting the updates Gaz. Very inspiring story. Helps re-focus my mind every time I see your signature


----------



## gb155 (16 Jun 2010)

WOW, I REALLY didnt expect that kind of response, Thanks Guys, it means a lot it REALLY does.


----------



## lanternerouge (16 Jun 2010)

Gaz you are such a legend!


----------



## montage (16 Jun 2010)

respect

only word for it


----------



## Bond (16 Jun 2010)

Well done man, thats some good work


----------



## Tats6 (17 Jun 2010)

FANTASTIC!!! Has cycling contributed to the weight loss much??


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

lanternerouge said:


> Gaz you are such a legend!



 Thanks, tell my misses that LOL


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

Tats6 said:


> FANTASTIC!!! Has cycling contributed to the weight loss much??



Cycling is the ONLY form of exercise I have under taken (save a few trips to the gym to start running)


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Jun 2010)

Well done indeed.
BTW - you've got some interesting ear hair going going on in your third pic.
A by product of your adopted regime?


----------



## Banjo (17 Jun 2010)

Congratulations on a Fantastic effort so far Gaz.Good Luck on the next phase .

The amazing thing to me is that if you put the equivalent weight to your weight loss in a rucksack not many people could pick it up never mind wear it all day which is effectively what you were doing before.
PS Re bettyswollocks post.what is that green stuff growing out of your ears? :-)


----------



## TheBoyBilly (17 Jun 2010)

And again well done from me Gaz. If I can match that 35-45lbs weight loss by the end of the year I shall be well chuffed. We can have a 'virtual' beer to toast the New Year in....what'ya think matey?

Bill


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

Banjo said:


> Congratulations on a Fantastic effort so far Gaz.Good Luck on the next phase .
> 
> The amazing thing to me is that if you put the equivalent weight to your weight loss in a rucksack not many people could pick it up never mind wear it all day which is effectively what you were doing before.
> PS Re bettyswollocks post.what is that green stuff growing out of your ears? :-)




Ahh yes, thats used to slow me down, makes cycling so much harder, drat drat and double drat you all found out the secret to my weight loss


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

TheBoyBilly said:


> And again well done from me Gaz. If I can match that 35-45lbs weight loss by the end of the year I shall be well chuffed. We can have a 'virtual' beer to toast the New Year in....what'ya think matey?
> 
> Bill




That Billy Boy sounds like a top idea, ITS ON


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2010)

Congratulations to you.

But has your shadow also lost weight ?


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

postman said:


> Congratulations to you.
> 
> But has your shadow also lost weight ?



Thanks

Shadow ?


----------



## mooseracer (17 Jun 2010)

Stunning work, the difference in the pictures is simply amazing. "Big" respect.


----------



## gb155 (17 Jun 2010)

mooseracer said:


> Stunning work, the difference in the pictures is simply amazing. "Big" respect.



Thank you very much


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Jun 2010)

Gaz, 
I have many friends that want to loose a few pounds and complain about it being too hard. 
A link to your blog has usually been enough to get most of them out doing a bit of exercise and on their way to dropping a stone or two.
Well done, you will have helped many more people than you realise to improve their lives!
Vike


----------



## gb155 (20 Jun 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Gaz,
> I have many friends that want to loose a few pounds and complain about it being too hard.
> A link to your blog has usually been enough to get most of them out doing a bit of exercise and on their way to dropping a stone or two.
> Well done, you will have helped many more people than you realise to improve their lives!
> Vike



Thats great to hear Vikes, the more people I can help will pay back all the poeple that helped and supported me in the early days.

Thanks for sharing and for sharing me 

Gaz


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Jun 2010)

I too have your blog bookmarked as an inspiration/kick up the arse

And by the way, the last photo...you don't look like the "average" 20 stone bloke either, some of that weight is definitely muscular rather that all flab - kind of a rugby player build (though stick with cycling - losing weight by having teeth knocked out isn't the best way forward)


----------



## Augustine (21 Jun 2010)

fantastic achievement. it's the will power and determination you must have that i'm so impressed by. keep going!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I too have your blog bookmarked as an inspiration/kick up the arse
> 
> And by the way, the last photo...you don't look like the "average" 20 stone bloke either, some of that weight is *definitely muscular rather that all flab* - kind of a rugby player build (though stick with cycling - losing weight by having teeth knocked out isn't the best way forward)



Thanks mate 

but the reality is that the bit in bold is the wrong way round  LOL


----------



## gb155 (21 Jun 2010)

Augustine said:


> fantastic achievement. it's the will power and determination you must have that i'm so impressed by. keep going!



Thank you very much


----------

